# New Pictures



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Got a chance to take some better pictures of the GTO, I also installed slotted and cross drilled rotors


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome YJ gto. I especially like the pontiac ls1 cap, very classy :cheers
Whats with the hood? anything in there we should know about or you just prefer it? either way nice pictures


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

What kind of rotors are those? Price?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Awesome YJ gto. I especially like the pontiac ls1 cap, very classy :cheers
> Whats with the hood? anything in there we should know about or you just prefer it? either way nice pictures


Thanks, the hood was done by the first owner, I have the 04 flat hood but I love the cowl



JerseyGoat said:


> What kind of rotors are those? Price?


Got them off ebay, $225 shipped to my door, I'll post the sellers user name


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome GTO. Love the hood!!! :cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

04BLKGOAT said:


> Awesome GTO. Love the hood!!! :cheers


Thanks :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm with everyone so far, very nice, the entire package.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm with everyone so far, very nice, the entire package.


Thanks Fergy, that thing is my baby, hope to see some pictures in a couple of months of that C6 Z06 :cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

The last picture didn't come out too clear, but you guys can still see everything fine


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice Goat... hood looks good...:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweeeet Dude...Love the Retro. hood.... I am impressed for sure...:cool


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

JerseyGoat said:


> What kind of rotors are those? Price?



eBay Motors: PONTIAC GTO 04 D/S F/R ROTORS (item 170211300251 end time Apr-23-08 22:20:58 PDT)

There alittle bit more money than what I paid a few weeks ago


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

sheekoGTO said:


> Nice Goat... hood looks good...:cheers





PDQ GTO said:


> Sweeeet Dude...Love the Retro. hood.... I am impressed for sure...:cool


Thanks guys :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

:agree Nice ride! The LS1 oil cap rocks!!!:cheers


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Where'd you get that oil cap from? That thing is sweet!! Do they have one that says ls2? Wheels look awesome too. :cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I got it off of ebay, but be careful b/c mine wouldn't fit, I had to grind the grove to get it to fit. The guy I got it from didn't have 100% feedback either, he had some negative commants from people. I got the Silver Billet one

gto oil cap, Parts Accessories, eBay Motors items on eBay.com


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Wheels look awesome too. :cheers


The wheels are powered coated gloss black. I love them, they go great with the YJ


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

pic of inside!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silgoat05 said:


> pic of inside!!


Does that "GTO" fall off when you turn the wheel, or do you have it glued on? LOL :willy::willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ABA!

Air Bag Accessories


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Reminds me of my GTO art project that got rave reviews here; NOT...:willy:

I will not re-post so that folks can keep their Saturday meals down...



silgoat05 said:


> pic of inside!!


----------



## damon33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice! Looks good with the black wheels too.


----------

